# MAIL / FREE / comment filtrer efficacement les pubs



## Jacques Faisant (3 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour ! 

J'utilise MAIL sous MacOS 10.10, tout fonctionne bien, même les pubs que je reçois par centaines chaque jour.
Dans les règles, je réussi à évacuer automatiquement l'intégralité des pubs dans la corbeille, à partir de mots clés, sans erreur positives ni négatives,

Mais j'aimerais en fait filtrer dès mon hébergeur FREE, les courriers indésirables,
Pour cela je suis allé dans les paramètres du compte, j'ai créé une règle, sur les mots clés, et j'ai activé de suite,
Le problème est que ça ne fonctionne absolument, aucune publicité contenant les mots clés indiqués ne tombe dans le dossier Trash, tout arrive en Réception,

Réussissez-vous de votre côté ? Ai-je raté une étape ?

Merci de votre aide,


----------



## eNeos (3 Octobre 2015)

'lut !

Aucune idée si tu as raté une étape, mais chez moi ça fonctionne bien.
Je l'ai fait il y a bien longtemps, donc je n'ai plus les détails en tête, mais globalement, j'ai créé un filtre "autres spams" (pour ne pas modifier la règle pré-existante), "_actif_" coché, "_ne pas appliquer d'autres filtres_" décoché.
La règle pré-existante "spam" a les 2 coches précitées activées.

"autres spams" se trouve au-dessus de "spam" dans la liste des filtres (j'sais pas si ça joue ou si c'est juste le tri alphabétique qui remplit son rôle...


----------



## Jacques Faisant (4 Octobre 2015)

Merci de votre réponse,

Quand je suis dans Gestion du Courrier / Filtre / Editer vos règles de filtrage / je créé bien des règles avec des mots clés, une pour chacun (par exemple, contenu = souscrire, ou contenu = désabonnement), Je clique bien sur Appliquer toutes les règles,
Et quelques minutes après, je reçois bien des pubs contenant le mot "désabonnement", filtrés dans MAIL mais pas en amont par FREE.

Je ne vois nulle part vos indications ("ne pas appliquer d'autres filtres" par exemple), j'ai l'impression qu'il existe une autre interface....


----------



## eNeos (5 Octobre 2015)

Ça, bonne question que celle de l'interface... J'utilise le webmail zimbra.free.fr
Il y a fort fort longtemps, Free demandait de migrer sur cette interface, j'avais fini par le faire.
Après, les filtres se trouvent dans Préférences -> Mail -> Filtres.


----------



## luc1en (5 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

la première des règles de filtrage est de limiter drastiquement la diffusion de son adresse de courriel.
Malheureusement, dans bien des cas, elle est transmise à l'_insu de notre plein gré_, par le site à qui on a fait confiance, ou par les PC ordinateurs de nos correspondants, pollués de malwares jusqu'à la moelle.

Une adresse poubelle, régulièrement nettoyée, ne protège pas, mais trie plus efficacement les correspondances choisies (amis, famille, milieu professionnel) de celles qui arrivent dans notre boîte contre notre volonté.
Les règles de Free, comme celles de laposte.net sont assez efficaces.
Une des pires périodes a été celle de club-internet associées à une liste de diffusion ouverte à tous les vents.
Désinscription et changement d'adresse ont permis de tarir le flux en quelques mois.

Est-ce que les versions récentes de Mail permettent toujours de "refuser" un courriel ? C'est radicalement efficace, le système émetteur reçoit une notification d'adresse inexistante. Cela m'avait permis de bloquer un abonnement imposé sans mon accord.
J'ai toujours regretté que Thunderbird ne propose pas cette fonction.


----------



## Jacques Faisant (5 Octobre 2015)

eNeos a dit:


> Ça, bonne question que celle de l'interface... J'utilise le webmail zimbra.free.fr
> Il y a fort fort longtemps, Free demandait de migrer sur cette interface, j'avais fini par le faire.
> Après, les filtres se trouvent dans Préférences -> Mail -> Filtres.



Super ! je n'étais pas du tout au bon endroit, je teste tout de suite  

MERCI !!


----------



## Jacques Faisant (5 Octobre 2015)

ça marche super bien !! MERCI


----------



## Jacques Faisant (9 Octobre 2015)

une question pour laquelle je ne trouve pas de solution : j'ai créé une règle pour écarter toutes les pubs sur la base de mots clés contenus dans le corps des messages. Ca fonctionne très bien. En revanche je voudrais épargner une liste de contacts. J'ai essayé, mais je ne parviens pas à trouver une fonction "Sauf". J'ai essayé de ressortir aussi de la corbeille, mais je n'ai trouvé ni réussi,
Est-ce vraiment impossible ?
Merci !


----------

